# looking for opinions in this trailer



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

http://www.horsetrailerworld.com/home/trailerdetail.asp?ID=496141

The brand is Encore. Is it a a dependable brand?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

One thing I would ask is if the hitch was replaced. It looks like it was. I would want to know as the trailer could have been in some sort of crash that damaged the hitch.


----------

